# Organic honey?



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought that there wasn't such a thing as organic honey because even if you managed the hives naturally, there was no way to say for sure that the source of the nectar was organically grown. The other day at the store I saw a bottle labeled USDA certified organic. Maybe this is old news, but it's the first I've seen it.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Here, they can label it as organic if it's in the centre of 20km worth of organic pasture/land. They don't count moving it from one pasture to another during different flowerings. They don't count if it's nearby chem plants. They don't count if bees go further. They just kinda go, "This is the closest you're gonna get." It's organic in the same sense my hair colour is natural.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I know a local who considers his honey as 'organically made' or whatever even though he treats his bees for mites and fungus, etc. as long as it's done before the honey flow! ???  :shocked:


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought stuff for mites, but ended up using the powered sugar in an attempt to be more natural. I'd say that mine is chemical free, don't know if you can call it natural with the sugar treatment.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

AverageJo said:


> I know a local who considers his honey as 'organically made' or whatever even though he treats his bees for mites and fungus, etc. as long as it's done before the honey flow! ???  :shocked:


The guy is lying and a cheat! Chemicals go right into the wax, right where honey is stored.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Awful strong words from some one who isn't up to date on USDA standareds of orginic honey production. Some of ya'll were even amazaed the USDA had standards.

I posted this several month ago.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/460490-vorroa-mite-treatment.html


 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the repost, Al. Everyone can make their own conclusions, but I don't agree with what our government says is safe or approved. But then this isn't the only topic I think this about. Don't get me started on GMOs, Roundup, Herbisides and Pestisides. They won't hurt bees or affect the honey either. 

From your post, the directions say to: 
(1. Wear respirator Tells you the filters to have too, TC-23C pre filters,TC14G cannisters
(2. Wear PVC noprene or nitrite or equil quilty gloves.
(3. Don't smoke or have them near a sorce of flames.
(4. Open the entrance across the whole hive.
They even recommend you wear cover alls over your clothing.
I even used tongs with the Mite a Way pads to place them on the shims. Unquote.

And if they can make you really sick while trying to get them installed... Well, I just have a real hard time believing that this stuff doesn't permiate into the wax or honey or pollen, etc. Don't bees move things around in a hive? 

It's just my own opinion, so take it as that. You have a LOT more experience than I do. I just prefer trying more natural solutions.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

YUP I use all the saftey stuff they recommend. I been useing formic acid for a long time now since Mite away came out. I don't think it is as bad as many or the other products on the market. We sent out a sample to get tested 3 or 4 years ago and it came back clean.

Ants in nature make formic acid for some thing in there nest. I've never dug into what they use it for.

I don't trust Washington much my self. Always thought it was foolish to send rich people to look after *MY intrest.* They don't have a clue how the not so rich struggle.

 Al


----------

